# ovarian cysts



## 17965 (Oct 27, 2006)

At what stage does the doctor advise that you have a scan to see the size of your cysts?I have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome, and have in the past had scans to look at them. Recently, my Dr. has put me on a Progesterone mini pill, not for contraception but rather to control the symptoms (from the cysts) that are affecting my periods. Its working fine, but I saw an article on the tv about Ovarian Cancer (and how it is so hard to diagnose, because of lack of definate symptoms) and am now worried could the pills could mask anything more serious. Should my cysts be checked once in a while?Any advice would be great.ThanksLyn


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have PCOS, and my cysts are not routinely checked. I had an abdominal CT scan a while ago while diagnosing my IBS, and it showed a lot of cysts, so I brought the results into my endochronologist just because I had them. But my endochronologist and gynecologist don't routinely check them.For more information about PCOS, you should check out the forum I visit, soulcysters.netEveryone there is very knowledgeable and nice, and could probably help you a lot more than people in this IBS forum


----------



## 21546 (Jan 27, 2007)

I have PCOS and my doctor doesn't check the cysts unless I get a lot of pain with them or if all of a sudden I get a lot that break. He checks them yearly in a scan and otherwise I don't have one unless he thinks there is a problem.


----------



## 17965 (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for that Lynnie, I will try the new forum.


----------

